# 100k gen2 spark plugs



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I got mine changed at 52k even though service interval is 60k. Was that the first time you changed them?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

These were the original plugs. Dealer says they are 100,000 mile plugs.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Yeah I did find that odd. The box for acdelco says 100k limited warranty but the owners manual says 60k.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah, the LE2 gets plugs by 60k. Yours actually don't look awful, there's two with notable ground electrode wear, and there's definitely some funk built up, either fuel deposits or oil burnoff. Most likely., but I've seen much worse in cars with only 70-80k. At least you still have the ground platinum pad. I've had multiple 41-153 and 41-156 plugs with that pad missing past 60k miles.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Plugs are cheap. I'll change the plugs long before 60K.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol **** those are beat up


----------

